# n sound in konbanwa



## baab

In "konbanwa", how the second "n" is pronounced? Is it pronounced as m, n or ng sound?
Thanks.


----------



## spu001

Both of the two 'n's in konbanwa are pronounced like ŋ in Egnlish (e.g. bing(bɪŋ) ding dong(dɪŋdɒŋ))
You can check the pronunciation here https://www.japanesepod101.com/japanese-dictionary/
Look up 'こんばんは' in hiragana, you'll hear ng sounds in it.
So, the n pronunciation in konbanwa is neither 'm' nor 'n.'

Hope this helps.
Spu


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Some people say the Japanese "ん" is divided into three: n, m, and ng,  but strictly five (or more).

In "konbanwa," the "n" before "b" is "m," and the "n" before "w" is another (nasal vowel).


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I think the both are close to "m" sound.

こんばんは の「ん」は両方とも、口唇を閉じることで口から空気が出るのを遮って鼻から息を逃がして発音しているので、'm音'に一番近いと思います。口唇を開けて発音する'ｎ音'では決してないと思いますし、舌の後端を上咽頭にくっつけておいて、最後にそれを開放する'ng音'では決してないように思います。２番目の「ん」は口唇を閉じずに発音するヒトもいるでしょうから、その場合は’ｎ音’に近いんじゃないかと思いますが。（ド素人ですので間違っていたらごめんなさい。より専門家の方の御意見を聞きたく存じます。他のお二人の御意見が全く異なるので、このスレッドはとても興味深いと思いました。）

（Anyway, all the three "m" "n" and "ng" are nasal sounds, right?)
（edit: 英語の発音を想定しているのですよね？？　キングコングなんかがngなのではないかと思うのですが、そういわれると、「こんばんは」も「こんぐばんぐは」と言う感じで発音できなくはないですね・・・つまり、口唇は閉じるのですが、それに加えて舌の後端を上顎の奥にくっつけても、くっつけなっくても両方発音できますね。私自身は自然に発音した場合には舌の後端は上顎にくっつかないのですが、個人差や、方言的な違いがあるのでしょうかね。）


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> こんばんは の「ん」は両方とも、口唇を閉じることで口から空気が出るのを遮って鼻から息を逃がして発音しているので、'm音'に一番近いと思います。


なるほど。SLTDさんは「ばん」の「ん」でも唇を閉じるのですか。ご自分がふだん使い、周りにも受け入れられている発音を報告してくださったのでしょうから、正誤を論じるべきものではないでしょう。しかしやや意外な感じがします。というのは、これをmと発音してしまうと、次の<は>、これは実際には「わ」の音ですが、が発音しにくいのではないかと思うからです。

改めて伺いますが、「ばん」の「ん」では、唇はどの程度閉じますか? 最初の「ん」と同じくらい、門歯の前まで完全に閉じますか? それともそこまでしっかりとは閉じないでしょうか。


----------



## spu001

I pronounce both of 'n's in konbanwa with sounds like 'ng' (as SoLaTiDoberman wrote ng is also in 'King Kong' http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/king-kong but 'King Kong' is not pronounced like 'きんぐこんぐ'.)


> このスレッドはとても興味深いと思いました。


I too think so. Do your lips meet each other when pronouncing the second n in konbanwa? I have an open mind about this topic.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

意識して「こんばんわ」とゆっくり正しく発音しようとすると、両方口を閉じます。
なるべく意識しないようにして、早口にして、自然に発音しようとすると、確かに、2番目の「ん」は口を完全には閉じていません。
その場合にどうやって鼻声音にしているかというと、ベロの前は上顎に当たっていませんので、'n音'では決してないです。
じゃあどうやって鼻声音にしているかというと、spu001さんのおっしゃるように、舌のうしろの方をかすかに上顎に当てて空気を遮断していますので、’ng音’　でした。 song や　kingの時のように、上顎に当てている舌後方を勢いよくはずして『破裂音』のようにはしないので、僕は’ng音’であるとは自覚していなかったのですが、御指摘を受けて再実験して訂正申し上げますのは、
僕の場合は、はじめの「ん」はmで二番目の「ん」はngです。

さらに一番目の「ん」についても怪しくなった気がします。
１番目の「ん」も'ng'式に発音しておいて、その直後に「ば」のbを発音するために口を閉じる、というやり方です。
でもやっぱり、1番目の「ん」は次の音がbであって口唇を閉じなければならないので、それを利用して'm音’でいくのが自然なように思います。舌の後ろは上顎には触れていないと思います。（深みにはまって意識し始めると、どうやって発音しているのか自分でもわからなくなってくるから不思議です。）


----------



## spu001

SLTD, your explanation on your last post is perfect! As you wrote "１番目の「ん」も'ng'式に発音しておいて、その直後に「ば」のbを発音するために口を閉じる、というやり方です。", I pronounce the first 'n' in konbanwa like ng with the rear of my tongue against the soft palate whereas you pronounce it like m. I think both of the two ways to pronounce the first 'n' are correct since, as you wrote, if you try to pronounce 'konbanwa' very very slowly the first 'n' can be like m.

Spu


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 意識して「こんばんわ」とゆっくり正しく発音しようとすると、両方口を閉じます。


「ん」の発音は何通りもありますが、それらを一つにまとめる概念を表す音は、/m/なのでしょうかね。これは<ん>という文字を表しているのかも知れませんが。



> …確かに、2番目の「ん」は口を完全には閉じていません…舌のうしろの方をかすかに上顎に当てて空気を遮断していますので、’ng音’　でした。


この「ん」の直前の母音は鼻にかかる音ではありませんか? 「ん」が後続しない「芭蕉」のような語の「ば」と比較してどうでしょう。

私が発音すると、「こんばんは」の場合は、/b/を言ったすぐ後から息は鼻に抜けている気がします。「あ」と言いながら、鼻から息が出ている状態で、私は二番目の「ん」を鼻母音として発音していることになります。

上顎に舌がどの程度接しているかで、音色が変わります。実際の発音は色々あるでしょうが、英語の"-ing"や日本語のガ行鼻音に含まれる子音は一応/ŋ/とされ、軟口蓋と奥舌が密着した発音です。口から息が出ることはないので、舌の位置やあごの開き具合を色々変えても、音色にほとんど変化はありません。

鼻母音は、母音というくらいなので、微かであっても口から息が出ます。もっとも、「ばん」を鼻母音で発音しつつ、最後を完全に閉鎖して/ŋ/で終える人もいるのかもしれません。私の場合は、途中から、鼻から息が出なくなり、純粋な母音になるようなのですが、クセのある発音かも知れません。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> 鼻母音は、母音というくらいなので、微かであっても口から息が出ます。


『鼻母音』の発音の仕方が良くわかりません。off topicぎりぎりのところかと思いますが、本スレッドの一番の核になる問題とカブっているとも思われますので質問させてください。
アメリカ人の英語話者の中には鼻にかかった発音をされるヒト（たとえばイラク戦争のブッシュ大統領）がいるため、日本人がネイティブらしい英語を発音しようとしたとき、このような「鼻にかかった音」を真似ようとすることが多いらしいです。イェール大学の言語学者バーンス教授の講義や彼の始めたスピーキングテストＥＣＡＰなどを受けますと、この「鼻にかかった音」はインテリのネイティブからは聞き苦しい発音（悪い発音）とされているようで、矯正するように求められます。
　この「鼻にかかった音」というのが『鼻母音』なのだと思うのですが、それで正しいでしょうか？
　その場合に、人間はどうやって、鼻と口の両方から空気を流しているのかがわかりません。鼻に空気を逃がすためには、口唇を閉じたり、舌で空気を遮断したりする必要があると思います。逆に鼻から空気を流さないようにするためには、のどの奥の方で、鼻腔側に空気が流れないようにせき止めているのでしょうか？バーンス教授が推奨される、鼻にかかった音ではない、綺麗な英語を話している時には、解剖学的などこかで、鼻腔側への空気の流入をせきとめているのでしょうか？もし、そうであれば、そのせきとめている部位を解放してあげれば、口と鼻と両方に空気が流れることになるはずですよね。
　僕が自分で実験（体感）してみると、口を閉じれば鼻呼吸になりすし、”ng"音を作るようにすれば鼻呼吸になりますが、どこも解放してしまうと、口呼吸になってしまうと思います。
これは、口の気道の抵抗の方が、鼻腔の気道の抵抗よりもかなり少ないため、両方開くと、口側の空気しか流れないんじゃないかと思います。
空気をいっぱい吸い込んで、深呼吸の呼気をすると、いくらか鼻から空気が抜けますが、そうするためには、かなり大声で（おおきな呼気をしながら）話さないといけません。英語はおおきな呼気をしながら話す言語なので、それもあり得ると思うのですが、「こんばんは」と日本語でいっているときに、口腔側のどこも遮断せずに鼻腔側に空気を逃がすのは可能なのでしょうか、（っていうか、そうしているのでしょうか？）　どうやっているんでしょうか？？


----------



## Flaminius

鼻母音の意味はまさにこの話題の核心部分です。*wind-sky-wind*さんが初めて#3でいったように、わたしも二番目の「ん」は鼻母音で発音すると思うからです。

まずSLTDさん自身の発言を振り返ってみましょう。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> song や　kingの時のように、上顎に当てている舌後方を勢いよくはずして『破裂音』のようにはしないので、僕は’ng音’であるとは自覚していなかった


これを最初読んだ時、わたしは英語では/ŋ/は単語の終わりにしかこないので良く分からないなとおもったのですが、ちゃんと意味をとるべきでした。それについてまず考えを述べます。/ŋ/に母音が続く場合には「上顎に当てている舌後方を勢いよくはず」すということが起こります。例えば"interesting analysis"のような語句が一つの音連続として発音される場合のことです。この例で説明すると、interestingの二番目のiあたりでは、口からの息の流れがあります。しかしngで一度口からの流れが遮断され、そのあとanalysisの最初の母音を発音するために口腔の閉鎖が一気に解除されます。SLTDさんは、これを舌後方をいきよいよくはずすと認識しているのではないでしょうか。ここでのポイントは、/ŋ/の発音では口腔が完全に閉鎖されるということです。

さて、鼻母音。鼻母音の発音には軟口蓋が関わっていますが、/ŋ/の発音と違い口腔は完全に閉鎖されません。SLTDさんが


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 舌のうしろの方をかすかに上顎に当てて空気を遮断し…


と書いている通りです。上顎と舌の接触はあくまで「かすか」であって、軟口蓋と奥舌が密着している/ŋ/の発音とは違います。

ここまでSLTDさんの発言を私自身のことばで言い直したものに過ぎませんが、ご不審があれば「芭蕉」と「こんばんは」の「ば」の発音を比べたり、「挽回」の「ん」とも比較してみてください。

鼻母音とは鼻にかかった母音のことです。英語にも鼻母音が出現することがあり、ブッシュ大統領のように頻繁に用いる人もいます。しかしそれは個人差、地域差のレベルであって、語の意味がかわるわけではありません。参考になりそうな例を挙げます。日本語ではLとRに意味の差がないので、ラ行は一つです（実際の発音は様々です）。一方英語ではLとRに意味の差があり、文字の上でも区別されます。

さて、SLTDさんは


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 口の気道の抵抗の方が、鼻腔の気道の抵抗よりもかなり少ないため、両方開くと、口側の空気しか流れないんじゃないかと思います。


と自らの実験を報告してくださっていますが、これは息を吸い込むほうの話ではないかと思いました。口を開け、息を吸い込もうとすると軟口蓋が反射的に上がり、鼻腔を閉鎖します。これは嚥下の際に、食物を確実に食道に送り、鼻腔に入れないための仕組みが発動しているのでしょう。

今触れた通り、軟口蓋が上下することによって、鼻腔の閉鎖と開放が起こります。鼻から出る息の流れを調整するのは軟口蓋だということです。軟口蓋が下に降りると鼻腔が開放されます。またここで奥舌が持ち上がるという条件が加わると口腔が狭められ、鼻腔を通って外に出る息の量が相対的に増加します。/ŋ/の発音では、軟口蓋の下降と奥舌の持ち上がりが、完全に口腔を閉鎖しているわけです。

母音を発音するときには一般的に軟口蓋は上がっているので、鼻腔が閉鎖されているといえます。しかし軟口蓋の緊張の多寡によっては、気流の一部が鼻腔に入りそこで共鳴を起こして体外に出るということが起こりえます。また奥舌の持ち上がりが軟口蓋の降下を誘導するということもあるのではないかと思います。これが鼻母音の作られ方です。


----------



## baab

Well, thank you all!
Most of these posts are written in Japanese and can't read them now. 
*Summary:
*
The first "ん" is pronounced as "ŋ" or "m".
"ん" is pronounced as?
Could you summarize it in English?
Thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

The Japanese part is long but it basically confirms *wind-sky-wind*'s #3.
The first ん is /m/ and the second one is a nasal vowel.  My exchange with SLTD is mostly about the difference between a nasal vowel and /ŋ/.


----------



## spu001

Baab, you're welcome  your summary is correct, the first ん is like ŋ and the second is like ŋ or m.
Flaminius thought the second IS nasal vowel but it's not correct, he and SoLaTiDoberman talked about nasal vowel in the Japanese texts.


> １番目の「ん」も'ng'式に発音しておいて、その直後に「ば」のbを発音するために口を閉じる、というやり方です。


SoLaTiDoberman explained, in his post #7,  that you can pronounce the first ん like ng and then meet your lips to pronounce b sound, and be that as it may he pronounces the first ん like m, and every time I pronounce the first ん I pronounce it like ng, I think we have two options.
But as for the second n, though both of ng and m are correct, it's far from nasal vowel. I can't put my finger on why he thought "わたしは英語では/ŋ/は単語の終わりにしかこないので良く分からないなとおもった(In English, ŋ sound is always at the end of words) " and my students in English class sometimes say this. When you speak English everyday or on a regular basis you know ng sound appears in the middle of words, e.g. singer, ringer(they're diffrent from 'finger' in which n is pronounced as ŋɡ) kingdom, winglet and too many to count. Point is, both of two ん in こんばんは are like ng in the middle of words, I speak French on a regular basis, nasal vowel is in French, from my firsthand experiences in these languages, the second ん is nowhere near it and if you're told that the second one is a nasal vowel you could be confused, that's why I think, though I've never heard people pronounce the second n like nasal vowel some people might utter it like that, nasal vowel is out of place.
Last but not least, Baab knows ん has several variations of sounds in the first place, and I explain ん is LIKE ng, if you're aware of that it has variations, you can easily tweak pronunciations yourself to make it sounds like the exact ん sound, I explained it comparing it with English sounds since I think that's handy for every learner.
So, it's good to give a shot with the back of your tongue against the soft palate 

Spu


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, since the Japanese conversation between SLTD and myself did not reach an agreement, a fairer summary would be focusing on what both of us said, respectively.  This is a recap:
I pronounce the first ん as /m/ and the second one as a nasal vowel. SLTD admitted his pronunciation for the second ん is like ng but I noted a few differences from the English ng.  I asked if he pronounces it as a nasal vowel.  As my last post was not replied, perhaps I was overstepping to conclude we both produce a nasal vowel.  Still, I myself do.​


spu001 said:


> . . . . .ng sound appears in the middle of words, e.g. singer, ringer(they're diffrent from 'finger' in which n is pronounced as ŋɡ) kingdom, winglet and too many to count.


Correction duly noted, *spu001*.

Now, let me point out a few observations by SLTD that I think important:



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「こんばんは」も「こんぐばんぐは」と言う感じで発音できなくはない


SLTD said that konbanwa might be pronounced like kongbangwa.  He then mentioned that it is not the way he is familiar with.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私自身は自然に発音した場合には舌の後端は上顎にくっつかない


Immediately following the previous quote, SLTD said that in his natural utterances he does not press the back of the tongue to the upper jaw.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 舌のうしろの方をかすかに上顎に当てて空気を遮断しています


This observation is for the second ん.  He said that the back of his tongue lightly touched the upper jaw to obstruct air current.

All these imply that his ん is not the English ng.  I hope we can concentrate on what it is then.



spu001 said:


> I explain ん is LIKE ng


The second ん is like ng but the more important thing is how it is different.  It is fine to mention it is like ng but you need a qualification such as "similar but different in that . . . ."  I am afraid the quoted part confuses the ん that is really pronounced ng.



spu001 said:


> Point is, both of two ん in こんばんは are like ng in the middle of words





spu001 said:


> You can check the pronunciation here https://www.japanesepod101.com/japanese-dictionary/
> Look up 'こんばんは' in hiragana, you'll hear ng sounds in it.


This is not the impression I get from the recording.  The two instances of ん are clearly different.  The first ん is /m/ to me.  Aside from what exactly they are in phonetic alphabet, if they sound the same to you, your definition of ng or this ng-like sound is very broad.



spu001 said:


> I speak French on a regular basis, nasal vowel is in French, from my firsthand experiences in these languages, the second ん is nowhere near it


Examples from another language throw in too many factors to make a controlled comparison.  The second ん is better compared with other Japanese nasal vowels.

I think it's better, *spu001*, if you explained more in detail how your pronunciation is.  You say it involves the soft palate (so does mine, as I mentioned) but you do not say it is /ŋ/.  I wonder what it is then.  A good starting point would be to describe how it is different from other instances of ん that are clearly pronounced /ŋ/.


----------

